# I will eat a chicken sandwich tomorrow



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

This has nothing to do with SA, but it's my goal for tomorrow. I'm taking real sloooooooooooooooooow steps lol


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

good luck! im sure it will be delicious.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

good luck, dont chicken out :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck, man. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tasty. You can do it!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice goal. Slow is the way to go!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baby steps, lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This reminds me of the guy who posted eating an extra large burrito in the Triumphs section. I'm already proud of you.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

So did you accomplsh this feat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you? We're waiting :lol


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

Strangely I was planning on having one today when I read this.  But then again it isn't that strange considering chicken and sandwiches are extremely popular.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chicken good. yummie.


----------



## ruinthps (Aug 15, 2007)

Just had one, this topic made me really want one.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys, I'm proud to announce that I ate a delicious spicy chicken sandwich this afternoon and loved it. I can honestly say this is one of my finest moments in my life. Things will only go up from here!!!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Dave Thomas is smiling in his grave!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great, Dave.

I'm glad it was delicious. :lol

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

